
Nearly half of the third-gen Apple butterfly keyboards at Basecamp have failed - lisper
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/nearly-half-of-the-third-gen-apple-butterfly-keyboards-at-basecamp-have-failed/
======
richliss
I’m a longtime Windows laptop user that will buy a £2k MacBook Pro as soon as
they fix the keyboard problem. Until they fix the keyboard there’s not a
chance I’d buy any of them. I’m sure I’m not the only one.

Even if they have to put the price up by £50 and make it thicker, they need to
sort out the keyboard.

~~~
stephenamills
Just kind of curious.. why will you then switch to a MacBook after all this
time?

I originally got one in 2016 because I thought I was going to be making iPhone
apps, but after I got it and used it, I discovered that macOS is really good
for personal computers. Definitely better than any other UNIX system I had
used for a personal computer.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19553158](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19553158)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19547352](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19547352)

------
danielfoster
Just noticed my first sticky key on my third-gen keyboard and am glad to hear
I'm not the only one. Hopefully Apple has something better in the works.

